# Book Recommendation



## jezr74 (Apr 21, 2013)

I've browsed through the history of posts on books in particular about Wing Chun. But thought I'd re-ask since the last time appears to be back in 2009.

Can anyone recommend a book on Wing Chun that has a good balance on the history and philosophy with the style mechanics and form?

Thanks,

Jez


----------



## Vajramusti (Apr 22, 2013)

jezr74 said:


> I've browsed through the history of posts on books in particular about Wing Chun. But thought I'd re-ask since the last time appears to be back in 2009.
> 
> Can anyone recommend a book on Wing Chun that has a good balance on the history and philosophy with the style mechanics and form?
> 
> ...


-----------------------------------------------
I am sure you will get suggestions. But a competent wing chun sifu can be far more informative than any book.


----------



## jezr74 (Apr 22, 2013)

Vajramusti said:


> -----------------------------------------------
> I am sure you will get suggestions. But a competent wing chun sifu can be far more informative than any book.



Obsolutely agree, I like learning a little about the style while I'm looking for a school in the area. I appear to have a few options in the area around Boston, and have been tracking through this site on info on the Sifus with varying results.

But none the less I enjoy reading about the history and backgrounds of diffrent martial arts.


----------



## Xue Sheng (Apr 22, 2013)

*Books by Ip Chun
*
_Wing Chun Kung Fu: Traditional Chinese Kung Fu for Self-Defense and Health 

Wing-Chun Martial Arts: Principles & Techniques 
_
*Book by Ip Ching* (This one I have not read)

_Ip Man - Portrait of a Kung Fu Master 

_*And this is not a book but it is Damn good*_

Wing Chun a documentary

_Here is a clip


----------



## Argus (Apr 22, 2013)

Xue Sheng said:


> *Books by Ip Chun
> *
> _Wing Chun Kung Fu: Traditional Chinese Kung Fu for Self-Defense and Health
> 
> ...



Oh, nice. The Empty Mind documentary is down to $20. I think I'll get myself a copy.

I thought they used to have one on Katori Shinto Ryu, or one of the other Japanese Kobudo arts? I can't seem to find it any more.


----------



## geezer (Apr 22, 2013)

Like Joy said, a good sifu is more important than any book (or video). I've heard great things about Scott Tarbell at Yang's Martial Arts up in Amesbury. Might be a bit of a drive, but definitely worth checking out. Here's the website:

http://www.ymaakungfu.com/index.cfm?page=4

Also, for more about his current affiliation with the NVTO check out this link:

http://www.nationalvt.com/

And as far as books go, I'm still waiting for _Mook_ to publish his (a compilation of his posts, with illustrations would do fine).


----------



## jezr74 (Apr 22, 2013)

geezer said:


> Like Joy said, a good sifu is more important than any book (or video). I've heard great things about Scott Tarbell at Yang's Martial Arts up in Amesbury. Might be a bit of a drive, but definitely worth checking out. Here's the website:
> 
> http://www.ymaakungfu.com/index.cfm?page=4
> 
> ...



Below are the only two schools I could find online that I could fit in 2-3 sessions a week within reasonable driving distance. Once my knee is out of a brace, I'll be heading in. I head back to Australia in 8-12 months, and there is a Wing Chun studio down the Mornington peninsular way that I hope I can continue with.

http://www.wckfa.com/ & http://www.redlinefightsports.com/training-programs/kung-fu/


----------



## Xue Sheng (Apr 22, 2013)

jezr74 said:


> Below are the only two schools I could find online that I could fit in 2-3 sessions a week within reasonable driving distance. Once my knee is out of a brace, I'll be heading in. I head back to Australia in 8-12 months, and there is a Wing Chun studio down the Mornington peninsular way that I hope I can continue with.
> 
> http://www.wckfa.com/ & http://www.redlinefightsports.com/training-programs/kung-fu/



I have never trained with Scott Tarbell at Yang's Martial Arts up in Amesbury but I have trained with a few people at the old YMAA when Dr Yang and later Nicolas Yang were there and I was always rather happy with the training I got there and they were always very friendly, heck the best Xingyiquan teacher I have had taught out of the old YMAA. 

I also had some interaction with the new owner of YMAA Boston and I almost went to train there but an injury but a stop to that put they were incredibly understanding . It may be worth checking out Scott if you can


----------



## mook jong man (Apr 22, 2013)

Of course I am biased but these are from my lineage.


----------



## jezr74 (Apr 22, 2013)

Thanks all


----------



## VT_Vectis (Apr 23, 2013)

I'd say anything you can find by David Peterson; being a fellow Aussie you can't go wrong with him.

Also the series of books by Sifu Alan Gibson, all summed up in the latest one ; 'Why Wing Chun works'. Which I own myself. 

These are W.S.L lineage sifu's and therefore they come with that mindset but not lineage only specific.

Hope this helps, and good luck with your training!


----------



## HammockRider (Apr 23, 2013)

Robert Chu has a pretty interesting book out that provides an good overview of several wing chun lines. It's called [h=3]*Complete Wing Chun: The Definitive Guide to Wing Chun's History and Traditions.*[/h]


----------



## Argus (Apr 23, 2013)

VT_Vectis said:


> I'd say anything you can find by David Peterson; being a fellow Aussie you can't go wrong with him.
> 
> Also the series of books by Sifu Alan Gibson, all summed up in the latest one ; 'Why Wing Chun works'. Which I own myself.
> 
> ...



Definitely. David Peterson's stuff is top notch. I think every Wing Chun practitioner should have at least some exposure to Wong Shun Leung's philosophy. He was all about sticking to the principles of the system, and learning to apply them in combat. So it really helps expand your understanding of the art; regardless of your lineage or experience.

And as everyone else said, a teacher is indispensable. But, I do think a lot of martial artists tend to discount books too much; you can learn a lot about your art by exploring its History, its different lineages, and its culture. You won't be able to learn techniques from a book - especially without a foundation in the system to begin with, but you can certainly gain a broader understanding of your art through them. Heck, while you're at it, you could also try picking up Cantonese and/or Mandarin.


----------



## Domino (May 3, 2013)

I read allsorts, some from my sigung Samuel Kwok and others from various people such as the book Mook Jong mentioned from Tsui Sheung Tin, some David Peterson bits aswell as some Geoff Thompson 'FEAR' and a few others.


----------



## Randy Strausbaugh (May 25, 2013)

You might try "Wing Tsun Kuen" by Leung Ting.


----------



## knight2000 (May 25, 2013)

Say what you will about Leung Ting but he does put out good books. I recommend the Roots and Branches of Wing Chun. It's not technique based but explores the history and lineages


----------



## Vajramusti (May 26, 2013)

jezr74 said:


> I've browsed through the history of posts on books in particular about Wing Chun. But thought I'd re-ask since the last time appears to be back in 2009.
> 
> Can anyone recommend a book on Wing Chun that has a good balance on the history and philosophy with the style mechanics and form?
> 
> ...


-------
You might want to look at this documentary:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=uVkjj8568d8#!


----------

